
YouTube Helps Retailers Embrace Shoppable Video  - Aerocles
http://adage.com/article/digital/youtube-helps-retailers-embrace-shoppable-video/238282/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
swohns
Cool move, youtube has been creating such cool value adds, the concert tickets
and mp3 purchasing comes immediately to mind. I think this could easily extend
to a compelling second screen experience, where users would be able to buy the
furniture in some scene of a show they're watching.

